# HMF optimizer



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anymore run and HMF optimizer and if so what are your settings. Ive been playing with mine since the day I got it and still cant get it set the way I want. As soon as I start giving it gas it has a little hesitation or almost like a miss for a split second then it picks up and takes off. Ive had it all the down to 1/2/3.5 and still no luck. Didnt really want to go richer because when I checked the plugs they were a little on the black side. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The optimizer you cannot take away fuel below the factory settings like you can on the PC3. Most of the time with snorkels you have to take away fuel cause it will run rich. If I was you....I would sale it and get a PC3....I know there a little more....but your bike will be easier to tune and run a LOT better.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

That sucks. I thought about getting the PCIII at first but the closest tuning center around here is about 3 hours away. Is it possible to get a good tune by doing it yourself?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There are so many maps out there you can get someone to email you theirs and there a lot on here you can download. Get the PC3 and not the PC5.....After talking with some Tuners this pat weekend....they Auto tune that you can get for the PC5 is not worth it and a waste. The guy who tuned my KQ compared an auto tune to a real world tune on a wideband....if was not that good. Everything that i have read on the auto tune they say its a waste of money. your better off getting a real tune on a wideband.


----------

